# Vintage Fly Rod



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Went out fishing last night with a good old friend of mine. As we were stringing up our rods (I was using my Sage VXP) he pulls out this beautiful little rod in a beat up tube.

Turns out, it's a super-rare 1950s-era Fenwick Feralite 315. 7ft long, 2 pieces, and I think it's a 4wt. It threw a DT 4wt line without an issue, but I felt like I could even have gotten away with a 3wt WF on it. 

I had no clue how rare/valuable the model 315 was until I looked it up when I got home. I'm a rod geek, love the history behind these things. It was a cool moment, they're currently going for 4-500 on eBay. Which is more than I've paid for any of my rods! 

The thing casted like a dream for vintage glass. It was my first time using true vintage fiberglass, and I really liked it. I prefer it over the faster new glass rods, like the Orvis Superfine Glass or the Redington Butter Stick. 

Anyways - any of y'all fished some cool vintage rods lately? I'm going to be picking up a 6ft 4wt JS Sharpe's of Aberdeen bamboo rod this week. Found one in near mint condition from the 70s. So I'll be sure to post about that once it gets here.


----------

